# Steam häufig Offline



## m4rshm4llow (28. Februar 2014)

*Steam häufig Offline*

Hallo Leute,

die Tatsache das ich gerade (mal wieder) nicht bei Steam reinkomme hat mich jetzt mal zur Erstellung eines Forum Threads bewegt.
Gerade in den letzten Monaten ist mir aufgefallen das Steam regelmäßig (mindestens einmal pro Woche) außerhalb der Maintainancezeiten offline ist, oft auch mehrere Stunden lang.
Um Unklarheiten zu vermeiden: Ich spreche von der Meldung "Could not connect to the Steam network. It appears that you are not currently connected to the Internet [...]". Einige Multiplayerspiele lassen sich dann im Steam Offline Mode nicht online spielen.

So eine außerplanmäßige Downzeit kann ja passieren, aber was mich wundert ist, dass es - gerade im Internet - scheinbar keinen großartig stört, dass Steam andauernd offline ist. Man findet kaum Informationen, was gerade abgeht, erst recht nicht von Valve. Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso?

Was haltet ihr davon, und wie ist eure Erfahrung mit Downtimes bei Steam?

EDIT: So nach dem Erstellen des Threads ist Steam auch mal wieder online. Meines Wissens war Steam jetzt mindestens von 11 bis vor 5-10 Minuten down. Per VPN kann man auch wärend der Downtimes einloggen, nur halt scheinbar auf anderen Servern.


----------



## Shona (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Maintainancezeiten du meinst und welche planmässigen Downzeiten? Die gibt es bzw. gab es noch nie bei Valve^^ sie haben sie zwar angekündigt aber feste Zeiten würden mich wundern 
Vor allem da die letzten geplanten Wartungsarbeiten im Oktober 2013 waren -> Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 43 - Steam Users' Forums

Ich hab auch keine Probleme gehabt bzw. hat Steam zwar gemeckert das ich keine Verbindung hätte, aber ich hab einfach "Retry..." gedrückt und mich neu angemeldet damit war das gegessen.

Wenn du aber wissen willst ob es probleme gibt kannst du auch hier Steam Status · Is Steam Down? schauen, dann siehst du welcher Server probleme macht


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2014)

Wundert mich auch, warum es keine Massenpanik im Internet gibt...  
Bei mir gehen die Spiele dann aber zum Glück noch, nur Shop, Market etc. laden nicht mehr.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Ja Singleplayerspiele funktionieren in der Regel aber bei Multiplayerspielen kommts ganz aufs Spiel an.

Ich find sowas immer halb so schlimm, wenn das wenigstens von Valve kommuniziert wird, aber man hört ja eigentlich nichts von denen.


----------



## xpSyk (28. Februar 2014)

CS:GO ist ja ein Valve Spiel, deswegen hab ich es erwähnt.


----------



## saphira33 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Kannst du mal die Ungefähren Zeiten nennen? Ich bin zum Beispiel ein Vielspieler und bei mir ist Steam erst 1 mal Down gewesen als es NICHT angekündigt war. Und das auch nur für 5 min. Das letzte mal Down war es im Jahr 2013 bei mir aber Planmässig. Kannst du während deinen "Downs" das normale Internet benutzen? Mach sonst mal einen Speedtest oder sonstiges um auszutesten ob dein Internet irgendwie eine Art "Slowdown" hat und nicht mehr Fullspeed Downloadet oder die Pingzeiten höher sind.


----------



## daaanyyy (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Bei mir passiert es besonders oft während ich CS:GO Spiele und dann das Steamoverlay aufrufe. Kein Itemshop, Guides werden nicht geladen, wenn ich F5 drücke geht es wieder. Sehr nervig manchmal.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Wie gesagt, fast jede Woche einmal für ein paar Stunden, in der Regel Tagsüber.

An meinem Internet liegts nicht, an Tagen wo es mich extrem aufgeregt hat, hab ich mich halt per VPN eingeloggt. Daraus folgere ich, dass es an den regionalen Serven liegt.
Bin eigentlich auch andauernd TS, wo meine Freunde dann das selbe Problem haben.

Laut Valve gibt es auch (ich weiß nicht ob regelmäßig) Maintainance Downtimes immer Dienstags um 16:00 PDT, aber die meine ich nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Wenn es so oft nicht funktionieren würde, würde sich der Mob nicht irgendwo ausheulen?
Andere baustelle aber wenn das battlelog planmäßig und mit Hinweis auf update o.ä. offline ist, dann finden man hier auch immer wieder Themen dazu...  bzw.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Bei mir geht Steam auch nicht wollte gerade Arma 3 zocken :/

Edit: Verbindungsfehler

      Sie sind momentan nicht mit dem Internet verbunden oder ihre Internetverbindung ist nicht richtig für steam konfoguriert.

wie immer!!!! scheiß dreckssteam darum hasse ich solche plattformen


----------



## Nazzy (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

hatte ich gestern auch....Aber sonst eher sehr selten


----------



## m4rshm4llow (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wenn es so oft nicht funktionieren würde, würde sich der Mob nicht irgendwo ausheulen?
> Andere baustelle aber wenn das battlelog planmäßig und mit Hinweis auf update o.ä. offline ist, dann finden man hier auch immer wieder Themen dazu...  bzw.



Genau das wundert mich ja so.


----------



## saphira33 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Ok ich bin jetzt zuhause und wollte grad Thief spielen (zum ersten mal ohne VPN) da gings auch net, hab das gefunden  Steam Serverprobleme


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Ach ja, wie toll sind doch diese Onlineplattformen.
Wollt jetzt auch mal mit Thief anfangen, aber Steam lässt sich nicht online starten. Und ohne Inet Verbindung kann Thief beim ersten mal natürlich nicht gestartet werden.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Sowas hat Steam aber regelmäßig, oder seht ihr das nicht so?


----------



## Shona (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*



m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Sowas hat Steam aber regelmäßig, oder seht ihr das nicht so?


 Wenn dann nur der Communityserver und das ist mir egal, solange ich weiter spielen kann 
Habe derzeit auch null Probleme, bei mir funktioniert alles, also SHOP, Community, Friendslist, CS:GO und auch hier Steam Status · Is Steam Down? sind alle Server auf normal.

Meine Vermutung ist das es nicht an Steam liegt sondern wieder mal an den Internetprovidern, wäre nicht das erste mal das man sich wegen der Telekom, Kabel Deutschlan/BW/Unity Media nicht einloggen kann.
Sollte das also häufiger passieren würde ich da mal nachfragen den normal ist das nicht und ich kann mich an keinen unangekündigten Ausfall erinnern bis auf den Wintersale als Left4Dead2 für 24h kostenlos war.

Ein Kumpel mit Kabel Deutschland kommt grade auch nicht in Steam, also kann sich nicht einloggen.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Hatte heut auch Verbindungsprobleme und bekomme öfters als normal "Keine Verbindung" angezeigt.
Bin ja beruhigt, das ich nit der einzige zu sein scheine.


----------



## saphira33 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Bin Schweizer und hab nichts dergleichen ausserdem klar hast du keine Probleme der Steam Server geht ja auch wieder seit ca. 17:30



> 28 Februar: Störung bei Steam
> Steam hat seit 10:11 Uhr eine Störung. Haben Sei auch Probleme? Schreiben Sie unten ein Kommentar.





GxGamer schrieb:


> Hatte heut auch Verbindungsprobleme und bekomme öfters als normal "Keine Verbindung" angezeigt.
> Bin ja beruhigt, das ich nit der einzige zu sein scheine.


 
Ist das erste mal das ich das hab.


----------



## Shona (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Bin Schweizer und hab nichts dergleichen ausserdem klar hast du keine Probleme der Steam Server geht ja auch wieder seit ca. 17:30


Bin aber seit ca. 12:30 Online und musste wie auf der ersten Seite schon gesagt nur Retry klicken und mein PW neu eingeben 
Ein kumpel mit Kabel Deutschland kommt aber immer noch nicht rein und es liegt somit definitiv nicht an Steam^^


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Momentan läuft Steam zwar, dafür bekomme ich in CS:GO nicht ein Spiel zum zocken....


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Funzt Steam grad bei euch? Bekomme mal wieder keine Verbindung hin.


----------



## z4x (13. März 2014)

Ich auch nicht.....
Genau so wenig zur support website ?!


----------



## GxGamer (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Und Steam ist wieder down. Passiert mir in der letzten Zeit etwas zu oft.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Dann kauf halt Spiele ohne DRM dann hast du das Problem nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Und du poste nicht, wenn du nix zum Thema zu sagen hast.
Onlinespiele wie Counterstrike oder allgemeine Titel von Valve (Half Life 2) laufen ja auch so toll ohne Steam.


----------



## Shona (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Und du poste nicht, wenn du nix zum Thema zu sagen hast.
> Onlinespiele wie Counterstrike oder allgemeine Titel von Valve (Half Life 2) laufen ja auch so toll ohne Steam.


 Man kann sogar weiter gehen  den alle Spiele mit Steamworks funktionieren ohne Steam nicht  wollte letztens Thief weiter spielen während der Downtime aber da keine Verbindung zu Steam da war konnte mein Spielstand nicht geladen werden und somit war ein Spielen unmöglich


----------



## sfc (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*

Irgendwas scheinen die da grad groß umzubauen. Das ist in letzter Zeit tatsächlich mal öfters für ein paar Minuten bis Stunden, während ich sowas sonst nie hatte. Gestern warn auch wieder Verbindungsfehler bei Shop, Chat und Community, lediglich der Download funktionierte - was ja die Hauptsache eigentlich ist.


----------



## rhalin (20. März 2014)

*AW: Steam häufig Offline*



Shona schrieb:


> Man kann sogar weiter gehen  den alle Spiele mit Steamworks funktionieren ohne Steam nicht  wollte letztens Thief weiter spielen während der Downtime aber da keine Verbindung zu Steam da war konnte mein Spielstand nicht geladen werden und somit war ein Spielen unmöglich



Also ich habe gestern Steam in den Offlinemodus versetzt als mal wieder keine Verbindung zu Stande kam und konnte Thief dann spielen.
Die Savegames sind ja auch auf dem PC gespeichert.


----------

